# Need Help Quick! Is x-ray on ankle safe during pregnancy??



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I injured my ankle, I don't even know how, there's no swelling or anything, but I have shooting pains all around it when I put weight on it. I'm thinking of going to the emergency room (my doc isn't available till Monday), but there's a possibility I might be just barely pregnant. I don't know what to do!

ETA: It started hurting yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I think if you put the big vest thing on it's ok. But i have no evidence to back that up. I imagine if you go in they will let you know if it is ok or not.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for responding. I've been looking online and it seems that the (possible) baby would be exposed to a very low dose, and it's not supposed to be harmful, but I hate the thought of any exposure. Anyone else have an opinion??


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

If it were me I would get a brace and some crutches and stay off it as if it were broken. Worst case scenario, it's broken. That's what you would do if it were broken. So, just do that. No need to get the baby exposed to radiation.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

reasonably safe. The damage from radiation to a fetus is primarily from direct exposure. radiation exposure for an extremity film is very minor. just make sure that they use the leaded apron to cover your reproductive areas.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I would get it checked out. I'm all for not doing unnecessary medical procedures, but if you are in enough pain to consider going to the ER then I wouldn't just leave it. I'm no radiologist, but I'm pretty sure that an x-ray on a (relatively) distant body part will be fine, just make sure they put the big vest on you and let them know there is a possibility you might be pregnant.

I honestly am a little surprised that someone would advocate not treating a possible broken bone (not saying you have one) to prevent a minimal amount of exposure to a baby that isn't even necessarily there. What you would do if it were broken would be to have the bones set back in the proper place THEN brace and stay off it. The second bit is pretty useless without the first. If your bone were to heal out of place it could cause big problems.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Notify the doc and radiologist before you go in. They will tell you what the risk of exposure is, and if you decide to have the x-ray they will double up on the lead vest for you.

I have sprained my ankle twice while in early pregnancy (two different pregnancies) and had x-rays both times, and my third pregnancy I had dental x-rays before I knew I was pregnant. This is my fourth pregnancy (third child), and the first time I haven't had x-rays!


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Get it checked out! n xray shouldn't be too bad where it it is going to be done, on the ankle.

A few years back I did some major damage to my ankle, didn't gett it treated properly, barely used it (I was unable to use it) for weeks and yet last year ended up in surgery for ankle reconstruction surgery.

There are some places where a break isn't too bad being left alone, but ankle damage, wheether it be soft tissue OR bone really needs to be dealt with.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I had an exray on my ankle done when I was pregnant with ds1. They doubled up the lead blankets on me and covered as much as they could (boy it was heavy lol)


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

I broke my ankle while newly pragnant with DD-was knocked over by a goat in a petting zoo! I had the minimum x-ray to diagnose and they put four lead covers over my abdoman and even upper legs.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I would definitely get the xray. You need to make sure your ankle's ok, you're going to be bearing a lot of weight on it later!


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I've had dental xrays while pg, wearing 2 lead aprons. No babies came out glowing, so I think 1 time is ok. Anecdotal, yes, but the reason babies were having problems with xrays in the past was mothers had multiple xrays of their bellies, moreso then we have of ultrasounds now, from what I understand. With a lead apron or 2, you should be fine.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I had some done on my ankles at the podiatrist when I pg but didn't know yet. I wore the lead cover, of course, and the thing was aimed at my feet. My prenatal doc asked me about x-ray exposure and I told her about it. She was completely unconcerned.

And it seems like I had some dental x-rays another time when I thought I *might* be pg (turned out I wasn't). It was serious enough dental thing that they really NEEDED x-rays, so they doubled up on the lead aprons and took them.

Honestly for something like a foot or dental emergency, I wouldn't have any problem consenting to brief x-rays during pg, provided they'd let me double up on the aprons and the machine is pointed away from my belly.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I would just decide what you are going to do if it is broken. I mean if they recommend surgery are you going to go ahead with that? Or are you just going to have them wrap it up and let it heal on it's own because you are pregnant? If you would skip some of the treatment options, would the x-ray be worth it to you?

I'm not trying to influence you, I had a CT scan of my chest when I was 39 weeks pregnant. I was worried but if i had a pulmonary embolism like they thought the outcome could have been much worse.

No matter what you decide, please jut keep it elevated and ice it. Take care of yourself and don't over do it. You'll be less tempted to take any pain meds if you don't over do things.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

I fell down a flight of stairs when 7 months prego. I had to have two sets of x-rays done. I wasn't thrilled about it, but it needed to be done. I had an ankle fracture, and ended up having to wear a removeable cast and crutches until the day I delivered - No fun at all!

They put 4 lead aprons on and around me. Just make sure they take all of the precautions necessary to keep your belly covered. It's obviously not ideal to get x-rays, but I think the level of radiation with the proper precautions is relatively low.

I hope it is just a sprain or something mild, and that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for your input. I ended up going to an urgent care center, and I didn't need an x-ray. The doc thinks it's just sprained, and today it's feeling a little better. I think if the doc thought it was important to get it x-rayed I would have, but I'm glad I didn't have to make the decision.


----------

